# Γονεϊκός πληθυντικός ευγενείας



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Ξέρει κανείς αν η συνήθεια να απευθύνεται κανείς στους γονείς του στον πληθυντικό, ήταν καθολική ή είχε να κάνει με ταξικές διαβαθμίσεις;


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Εννοείς στην Ελλάδα, ε; Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να ήταν καθολική η συνήθεια, αφού είναι φαινόμενο του 19ου αιώνα. Στη λογοτεχνία δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει συστηματικά, μόνο στην Πηνελόπη Δέλτα νομίζω, ενώ όχι στον Ξενόπουλο. Προφανώς θα μας διαφωτίσουν οι γλωσσολόγοι, στο μεταξύ... στα γαλλικά μιλάνε ακόμα στον πληθυντικό οι καλές οικογένειες, όπως λέει εδώ (που τους έχει μετρήσει κι όλας)



> Bien qu'en perte de vitesse, le vouvoiement est indétrônable dans les familles issues de la haute noblesse et de la bourgeoisie fortunée. C'est-à-dire environ 20 000 familles, estime la sociologue Monique Pinçon-Charlot. Ce noyau dur vouvoie comme il respire, tout naturellement et sans concession. Les enfants vouvoient leurs parents qui font de même avec leurs enfants. Entre époux, le tutoiement a rarement droit à la parole.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

Αν με το "καλές" οικογένειες εννοούμε πλούσιες οικογένειες, όχι. Δεν περιοριζόταν εκεί. Είχε να κάνει κυρίως με αυτό που λέμε _αρχές_.
Στον πληθυντικό μιλούσαν σχεδόν όλες οι φίλες μου στους γονείς τους μέχρι που πήγαμε γυμνάσιο. Μικροαστοί και προλετάριοι όλοι.
Ο πατέρας μου μας απαγόρευσε δια ροπάλου να τους μιλάμε στον πληθυντικό και κατσάδιασε αγρίως τη γιαγιά μου όταν το απαίτησε. Σημειωτέον ότι ήταν πολύ αυστηρός, αλλά αυτό του φαινόταν υποκριτικό και γελοίο. Όπως και το να φιλάμε το χέρι, κυρίως γιαγιάδων και παππούδων! (ναι, ναι, γίνονταν και τέτοια...) Ο ίδιος όμως της μιλούσε στον πληθυντικό!!!

Σπαρταριστή σκηνή: δημοτικό, περνάω να πάρω το κολλητάρι μου πρωί πρωί από το σπίτι του για να πάμε σχολείο. Πριν ακόμα στρίψω στη γωνία, ακούω τις γοερές κραυγές της --μη καλέ μαμά, με πονάτε. Με πονάτε σας λέωωω.
(Τα μαλλιά της ήταν θεόσγουρα σαν τιρμπουσόν και η μάνα της πάσχιζε να της τα ξεμπερδέψει με μια ψιλή χτένα. Πώς λέμε easy-to-manage-hair;_ Καμιά σχέση)_!:laugh:


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το αρχικό ερώτημα, αναρωτήθηκα αν ο Ελληγεννής μιλάει για την Ελλάδα ή γενικότερα. Ετοιμαζόμουνα να πω ότι εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω _ποτέ _ακούσει παιδί να μιλάει στον γονιό του στον πληθυντικό. Ότι το είχα ακουστά μόνο σαν κάτι που συμβαίνει σε μια κάποια οικογένεια, και για φανταστείτε τι αυστηροί γονείς, και δώσ' του γέλια μετά φρίκης το ακροατήριο. Ότι ιστορικά το θέμα μάλλον συνδέεται με τους γαλατικούς τρόπους ευγενείας, πακέτο με πιάνα, γαλλικά κτλ. Ότι κάποιες γιαγιάδες Πολίτισσες θα πρέπει να έχουν παίξει σπουδαίο ρόλο. Ότι το όλο ζήτημα είναι μάλλον ιστορικού χαρακτήρα. Ότι ασφαλώς θα συνδεόταν με τον τρόπο πειθάρχησης που εκθειαζόταν σαν τελευταία λέξη της ηθικής. Ότι σε διάρκεια και ένταση το φαινόμενο ήταν σαφώς έμφυλο. Και ότι αδυνατώ τώρα να προχωρήσω σε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Και μετά ήρθε η Μπέρνι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Και η Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν μιλούσα στον πληθυντικό στους γονείς μου, αλλά είχα ακούσει φίλες μου να μιλάνε στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2012)

Γνωστή μου είχε ακούσει την εξής φράση, από συμμαθήτριά της: «Δεν πάτε στο διάολο, μητέρα;»


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σπαρταριστή σκηνή: δημοτικό, περνάω να πάρω το κολλητάρι μου πρωί πρωί από το σπίτι του για να πάμε σχολείο. Πριν ακόμα στρίψω στη γωνία, ακούω τις γοερές κραυγές της --μη καλέ μαμά, με πονάτε. Με πονάτε σας λέωωω.
> (Τα μαλλιά της ήταν θεόσγουρα σαν τιρμπουσόν και η μάνα της πάσχιζε να της τα ξεμπερδέψει με μια ψιλή χτένα. Πώς λέμε easy-to-manage-hair;_ Καμιά σχέση)_!:laugh:


Με αφορμή τους Πολίτες του Θέμη, μου έχουν αφηγηθεί περιστατικό κόρης (που τώρα θα 'ναι πολύ μεγάλη, αν ζει) που απευθύνεται σε συγγενικό της πρόσωπο, τον πατέρα της ίσως (δεν θυμάμαι): «Δεν πάτε στο διάολο, πατέρα;»


Έδιτ: βρε μπας και είναι η ίδια οικογένεια; :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

Μόνο για κόρες έχει γίνει λόγος. Με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα να μάθω τι έκαναν τα αντίστοιχα αρσενικά.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 14, 2012)

Σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία η αδελφή μου κι εγώ μιλούσαμε στους γονείς μας, στη γιαγιά μας και στους θείους μας στον πληθυντικό.
Τότε - δεν λέω πότε - ήταν συνηθισμένο. Πολύ γρήγορα όμως μας ζήτησαν να το σταματήσουμε και να τους μιλάμε μόνο στον ενικό.
Το κάναμε για τους γονείς και τη γιαγιά αλλά, από τότε μέχρι και τώρα, εξακολουθούμε να μιλάμε στον πληθυντικό στους θείους μας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται εγώ μεγάλωσα σε εποχές (και οικογένειες) χωρίς αρχές. 
Τι να πω! Ο ξάδερφος της γιαγιάς μου που ήταν και γείτονάς μας κι αν ζούσε θα είχε περάσει τα 100, ήταν αρχηγός της αστυνομίας (στυλοβάτης της κοινωνίας κλπ κλπ) και δεν άκουσα ποτέ πληθυντικό από τα παιδιά του. Από τις νύφες και τους γαμπρούς μόνο. 

ΥΓ Εγώ το ξέρω "μπαμπα, είστε μαλάκας"


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Είσαι αρκετά μικρότερη από μένα και την StellaP. Άρα καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται να άλλαξαν οι εποχές μέσα σ' αυτό το διάστημα. Είχα μια φίλη στο λύκειο που ο ο πατέρας της ήταν γυμνασιάρχης. Δεν θυμάμαι πώς μιλούσε στη μητέρα της, αλλά στον πατέρα της σίγουρα στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μόνο για κόρες έχει γίνει λόγος. Με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα να μάθω τι έκαναν τα αντίστοιχα αρσενικά.



Ξεκίνησα το θέμα γιατί είχε πιο πριν μια εκπομπή για τον Παπανικολάου στην τηλεόραση (τον γνωστό γιατρό) και περιελάμβανε επιστολές του, στις οποίες απευθυνόταν στον πατέρα του στον πληθυντικό.

ΥΓ: απ' ό,τι βλέπω, το νήμα αποκαλύπτει, εμμέσως, ηλικιακές πληροφορίες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είσαι αρκετά μικρότερη από μένα και την StellaP. Άρα καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται να άλλαξαν οι εποχές μέσα σ' αυτό το διάστημα.



Mα γι' αυτό ανάφερα τους θείους μου που αν ζούσαν θα ήταν 100. Τα παιδιά τους, που είναι αρκετά μεγάλα πλέον, δεν τους μίλαγαν στον πληθυντικό. Κι ο ένας μάλιστα ήταν ο νεόπλουτος της οικογένειας (κι η σύζυγός του και θεία μου τυπική φαντασμένη μεγαλομανής), αν το συνήθιζαν στις καλές οικογένειες θα το είχε επιβάλει στα παιδιά του. 

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λένε οι προλαλήσαντες ότι κάποιοι μίλαγαν στους γονείς τους στον πληθυντικό κι οι γονείς τους ζήτησαν να το κόψουν. Μα ποιος τους έμαθε πρώτα πρώτα να μιλάνε στον πληθυντικό; Η Γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα τους; Οι καθολικές καλόγριες/ οι φρέρηδες στο οικοτροφείο; Όχι, οι γονείς, οι οποίοι μετά άλλαξαν γνώμη;

ΥΓ Στη μητέρα του πατέρα μου πάντως μίλαγα στον πληθυντικό πάντα. Χωρίς να μου το ζητήσει κανείς. Αλλά δεν την έβλεπα πολύ συχνά, οπότε δεν είχα θάρρος. Δε νομίζω να της μίλαγε ο πατέρας μου στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, το νήμα αποκαλύπτει, εμμέσως, ηλικιακές πληροφορίες.



Ε, άντε λοιπόν, ας αποκαλυφθώ κι εγώ, αφού δεν είμαι μόνος. Ναι, μεγαλώνοντας στη δεκαετία του '60 σε μια μέση οικογένεια, όπου τον πρώτο λόγο είχε η *καλή ανατροφή* και οι καλοί τρόποι, μιλούσα κι εγώ στον πληθυντικό. Η στροφή στον ενικό συνδυάστηκε με την αίσθηση του μεγαλώματος, το πέρασμα από το Δημοτικό στο Γυμνάσιο, το μακρύ παντελόνι (μέχρι τότε φορούσαμε κοντά πανταλονάκια, ακόμη και το χειμώνα), καλοκαίρι με μακριά μαλλιά (όχι κούρεμα γουλί με τη λήξη του σχολικού έτους), και τις πρώτες βωμολοχίες, με την ηδονή της παράβασης του απαγορευμένου. Λίγο νωρίτερα είχα μάθει πώς έρχονται στον κόσμο τα μωρά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Άρα η αλλαγή συντελέστηκε κάπου στη δεκαετία του '60, προς το τέλος της μάλλον. 
Κι από τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας φτάνουμε στο σενάριο ελληνικής κωμωδίας της περασμένης δεκαετίας, που την πέτυχα μια φορά που ήμουνα Ελλάδα και δεν πίστευα τα αυτιά μου. Μπαίνει ο ήρωας με ένα κουτί πίτσας στο χέρι και λέει στη μαμά του: _Μάνα_, έφερα μια πίτσα _να φάω_, _πετάξου πάρε μου_ δυο μπύρες. 

(με μωβ αυτά που στην οικία SBE θα τιμωρούνταν με σφαλιάρα)


Φαντάζομαι τώρα τους γονείς των συμμαθητών μου χίππηδες στα Μάταλα :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λένε οι προλαλήσαντες ότι κάποιοι μίλαγαν στους γονείς τους στον πληθυντικό κι οι γονείς τους ζήτησαν να το κόψουν. Μα ποιός τους έμαθε πρώτα πρώτα να μιλάνε στον πληθυντικό; Η Γαλλίδα γκουβερνάντα τους; Οι καθολικές καλόγριες/ οι φρέρηδες στο οικοτροφείο; Όχι, οι γονείς, οι οποίοι μετά άλλαξαν γνώμη;



Όχι οι γονείς. Οι δασκάλες και οι διευθυντές του πολύ αυστηρού και πειθαρχημένου _*ελληνικότατου*_ δημοτικού σχολείου*. Και κάποιοι γονείς (συνήθως οι πιο θεούσοι) το ενθάρρυναν, άλλοι απλώς το ανέχονταν, οι περισσότεροι το κατάργησαν μάνι μάνι και χωρίς πολλές τσιριμόνιες.

*με την καθημερινή έπαρση και υποστολή της σημαίας του, την προσευχή του, τον εβδομαδιαίο εκκλησιασμό, τις παρελάσεις, τις γιορτές, τις γυμναστικές επιδείξεις στο τέλος της χρονιάς, την πειθαρχία, την καθαριότητα, την αυστηρή τιμωρία...
Αλλά και την οργανωμένη διδασκαλία, την ενθάρρυνση της έρευνας (όχι μόνο στη σχολική μελέτη) την ανάγνωση εξωσχολικών βιβλίων, το συνεχές κέντρισμα του νου να μαθαίνει, να απομνημονεύει, να αναλύει και να συνθέτει, να κρίνει...
Σαν να μας έδιναν τα εφόδια να αμφισβητήσουμε το ίδιο το σχολείο στις λεπτομέρειές του φτιάχνοντας ταυτόχρονα έρμα για τις προσωπικότητές μας. Κάτι που, εγώ τουλάχιστον, βρίσκω συναρπαστικό.

Μετά πήγαμε γυμνάσιο, κι αφού πάθαμε ένα πολιτισμικό σοκ γίναμε οι μεγαλύτεροι αντιδραστικοί... :laugh::laugh:

Εδιτ. Περιέγραψα το δημοτικό στο οποίο πήγαινα εγώ. Δεν ήταν παντού έτσι.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Γνωστή μου είχε ακούσει την εξής φράση, από συμμαθήτριά της: «Δεν πάτε στο διάολο, μητέρα;»



Τελικά δεν το θυμόμουν σωστά, η ακριβής φράση ήταν χειρότερη: «Άντε γ..., μητέρα»


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι οι γονείς. Οι δασκάλες και οι διευθυντές του πολύ αυστηρού και πειθαρχημένου _*ελληνικότατου*_ δημοτικού σχολείου*. Και κάποιοι γονείς (συνήθως οι πιο θεούσοι) το ενθάρρυναν, άλλοι απλώς το ανέχονταν, οι περισσότεροι το κατάργησαν μάνι μάνι και χωρίς πολλές τσιριμόνιες.
> 
> *με την καθημερινή έπαρση και υποστολή της σημαίας του, την προσευχή του, τον εβδομαδιαίο εκκλησιασμό, τις παρελάσεις, τις γιορτές, τις γυμναστικές επιδείξεις στο τέλος της χρονιάς, την πειθαρχία, την καθαριότητα, την αυστηρή τιμωρία...
> Αλλά και την οργανωμένη διδασκαλία, την ενθάρρυνση της έρευνας (όχι μόνο στη σχολική μελέτη) την ανάγνωση εξωσχολικών βιβλίων, το συνεχές κέντρισμα του νου να μαθαίνει, να απομνημονεύει, να αναλύει και να συνθέτει, να κρίνει...
> Σαν να μας έδιναν τα εφόδια να αμφισβητήσουμε το ίδιο το σχολείο στις λεπτομέρειές του φτιάχνοντας ταυτόχρονα έρμα για τις προσωπικότητές μας. Κάτι που, εγώ τουλάχιστον, βρίσκω συναρπαστικό.



Ο Παπανικολάου πάντως είχε τελείως αντίθετη γνώμη για το ελληνικό κατεστημένο, το σχολείο, την εκπαίδευση και όλο το σύστημα. Πίστευε ότι σκοτώνει τελείως την έρευνα, κτλ. Και δεν νομίζω ότι είχε άδικο, γιατί στον 20ό αιώνα είμαστε τελείως ανύπαρκτοι σαν χώρα, στον επιστημονικό κόσμο.

Στο θέμα τώρα, πόσοι από εσάς απευθύνεστε στους θείους και θείες σας με το θείε/θεία;


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο θέμα τώρα, πόσοι από εσάς απευθύνεστε στους θείους και θείες σας με το θείε/θεία;



Αφού είναι θείοι και θείες, έτσι δεν τους λέμε; Ενίοτε με το όνομά τους: Θεία Μαίρη, θείε Ηλία κλπ

ΥΓ Και το περίεργο είναι ότι κάποιοι φίλοι μου, παλιοί συμφοιτητές, έμαθαν τα παιδιά τους να μας λένε όλους τους παλιούς συμφοιτητές θείους και θείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

Εγώ απευθύνομαι σε όλους με τα ονόματά τους, αυτό εννοώ. Μόνο στους γονείς και παππούδες δεν απευθύνομαι με το όνομά τους (αν και μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιώ το επίθετο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Και το περίεργο είναι ότι κάποιοι φίλοι μου, παλιοί συμφοιτητές, έμαθαν τα παιδιά τους να μας λένε όλους τους παλιούς συμφοιτητές θείους και θείες.


Χμμμ, εδώ μπορώ να συνεισφέρω ότι στα γερμανικά υπάρχει η λέξη Vetternwirtschaft (κατά λέξη: «οικονομία των εξαδέλφων») που σημαίνει την οικογενειοκρατία, τον νεποτισμό κ.λπ. και να περιμένω τους ειδικούς στα αποσπάσματα Αστερίξ να μας φέρουν τη σκηνή όπου ο Αστερίξ (επίδοξος ολυμπιονίκης) βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με εξυπηρετικούς Έλληνες ξαδέλφους.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Παπανικολάου πάντως είχε τελείως αντίθετη γνώμη για το ελληνικό κατεστημένο, το σχολείο, την εκπαίδευση και όλο το σύστημα. Πίστευε ότι σκοτώνει τελείως την έρευνα, κτλ. Και δεν νομίζω ότι είχε άδικο, γιατί στον 20ό αιώνα είμαστε τελείως ανύπαρκτοι σαν χώρα, στον επιστημονικό κόσμο.



Ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο πρόσθεσα στο edit μου ότι μιλούσα για _το δικό μου_ σχολείο, το συγκεκριμένο δημοτικό. Δεν νομίζω πως είχε καμία σχέση με τον μέσο όρο των τότε σχολείων. Ούτε και των τωρινών, εδώ που τα λέμε... Και μιλάμε για ένα συνοικιακό σχολειάκι, όχι κανένα χαϊλίκι με τρανταχτό όνομα. Το ότι ξεχώριζε είχε να κάνει κατά εκατό τοις εκατό με τους ανθρώπους που το διοικούσαν και το στελέχωναν.

Λοιπόν, κάθε φορά που το σκέφτομαι συνειδητοποιώ πόσο τυχερή ήμουν σ' αυτό το θέμα. Παρόλο που για τα σημερινά ήθη η αυστηρή πειθαρχία και οι απαιτήσεις του θα ήταν απαράδεκτες.


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι οι γονείς. Οι δασκάλες και οι διευθυντές του πολύ αυστηρού και πειθαρχημένου _*ελληνικότατου*_ δημοτικού σχολείου


_Πριν _πάτε στο σχολείο χρησιμοποιούσατε τον ενικό ή τον πληθυντικό;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Φυσικά ενικό (έχω και ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα ;) ). Προς τους γονείς, πάντα, έτσι; Γιατί προς τους άλλους ενήλικες -εκτός από τους _πολύ _κοντινούς, με τους οποίους υπήρχε σχέση οικειότητας- χρησιμοποιούσαμε πληθυντικό και τον τίτλο τους (θείε/θεία, κύριε/κυρία, πάτερ, κτλ).

Κατάλοιπα αυτής της συνήθειας υπάρχουν ως σήμερα. Σπάνια θα απευθυνθώ σε άγνωστο από την πρώτη στιγμή στον ενικό -εκτός αν είναι πολύ νεότερός μου- και για να καταργήσω τον πληθυντικό θα πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει ένα, έστω και μικρό, διάστημα.
Συχνά, δε, χρησιμοποιώ τον πληθυντικό όταν μαλώνω με κάποιον για να τον ψαρώσω. :laugh:


----------



## honionna (Mar 3, 2022)

Ξέρετε αν στη Γερμανία του 1835, τα παιδιά μιλούσαν στους γονείς τους στον πληθυντικό; Έχω ένα γράμμα του συνθέτη Βάγκνερ προς τη μητέρα του στα αγγλικά, όπου φυσικά το you δε διευκρινίζεται αν είναι ενικός ή πληθυντικός. Στην αρχή έβαλα ενικό αλλά τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να βάλω και πληθυντικό. Τι λέτε;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2022)

Ενικός. Το ύφος δεν παραπέμπει σε επισημότητα, εδώ που τα λέμε. 
Απο εδώ.


----------



## honionna (Mar 3, 2022)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν ξέρω γερμανικά γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω την πρωτότυπη επιστολή.


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2022)

Dich (β' ενικό πρόσωπο).


----------

